# Lost our 2nd cat in 2 years



## class2ldn (Jan 13, 2015)

Well around 2 years ago I posted about us losing our cat freddie. Yesterday evening we lost our ginger cat tom.
He was a unique character, originally from greece and brought over by a rescue centre where we got him around 6 years ago.
About 3 months ago his eyes kept weeping really bad so took him to vet and they gave him antibiotics which helped. Then we noticed he was eating on 1 side but vet couldn't see anything . 
Did blood tests and showed low white blood cells. Tests for fiv and fip were negative. Over the next 3 months he lost a lot of weight and then it was found he had a massive abscess in his mouth which was removed. Anyway because we thought he was in pain we asked for some pain relief and they issued vertegesic. 
This is where he went downhill.
He kept bashing into things and his pupils were dilated which is a normal symptom but unbeknown to us he had lost his sight. 
Now i keep thinking it's the opioids that may have done it as the dilation can make them struggle to see. Anyway I wanted a 2nd opinion so took him to a different vet who was quite shocked he had gone blind so suddenly. They kept him in and on fluids and when we picked him up at 530 he was sort of responding to some fluid food. Booked an appointment to take him back today but when the vet gave him back he was in his box lying down. Vet didn't seemed worried but she gave him an anti inflammatory and antibiotics so we thought it had probably knocked him for six a bit. Took him home and out of the box and he was just like in a comatosed state. After about 30 minutes he started making some choking noises so I picked him up to make sure he hadn't blocked his airway, I put him on my lap and then his back legs started to flinch. I think it was at this point his body shut down, it was quick and peaceful but I cant believe in 2 days he deteriorated that quick. 
I'm devastated as is my wife. He was such a lap cat and our only cat now isnt really into that much so even 24 hours later I'm driving myself mad because I keep expecting him to jump up on me or the bed. 
I'm tearing myself apart because I dont know what caused that sudden decline and also his last 2 days he was probably terrified because he had lost his sense of smell and sight. 
Just seems too much of a coincidence that he had the vertegesic and then hes suddenly lost his sight. 
May be unrelated but there were no signs of him going blind so what could have caused that so quick? 
We will never know but I feel lost without him I really do. 
Just dont know what do.
I know it gets easier in time but right now its agony.
Uploaded my last photo of him taken on the 22nd July in his favourite cat bed where he passed away last night.
Other pic is the sort of character he was @)
Sweet dreams tom il miss you always xx


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Dear class 21dn,
What awful time for beloved Tom, your wife and you.
It's terribly sad news, so so sorry for your loss.
Our Bengal Benji suffered a terrible few months having his silky fur shaved for drainage of Peri pseudo nephretic cysts under general anesthesia. Benji was looking weight, general condition looking dreadful. Although still eating and drinking well, we know that he was not himself but hiding discomfort with those large cysts. In the end we have to agree with our Vet that it was kinder to put him out of his suffering two months ago. Both my husband and I still cry for him, such a beautiful talkative funny boy.
Tom is no longer suffering and is running free, you guys take care of yourselves.


----------



## class2ldn (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for your kind words it's very much appreciated. 
Him going blind will bug me for a long time, just wish I knew what caused it.


----------



## ttaylor45 (Jan 3, 2011)

class2ldn said:


> Thanks for your kind words it's very much appreciated.
> Him going blind will bug me for a long time, just wish I knew what caused it.


I am so sorry to hear about Tom I too know how you feel as I lost my two beloved toy poodles last year Rusty in May and Pepe in November. I too am left wondering about Pepe who was well until he had his annual booster in September 2016 which included lepto 4 after which he was never well again. Rusty my other toy poodle was given vetergesic a few times for a problem with neck pain and it certainly left him very disorientated for a while after which was horrible to see but fortunately didn't cause any lasting problems. He too had the lepto 4 jabs like Pepe but had no problems with it, so it has left me with a dilemma when I get a new puppy whether to vaccinate for lepto 4 or not as like your beloved cat Pepe lost nearly all his sight at the end. My thoughts are with you as I know how heartbreaking it is to lose our darling pets i still miss my boys terribly.


----------



## class2ldn (Jan 13, 2015)

Thaks. Apart from the questions we have we are feeling a bit empty as he had such a routine and now hes not there it feels very empty without him.
He was such a cuddle cat and affectionate that it just feels very surreal.
Our only cat left is very independent and just gets on with it. Was nice that evening though, he slept on the bed with us all night as he knew something was wrong.
I think we would get another cat but would have to be an affectionate lap cat as that's what we are both missing at the moment.
Just feels odd not having him jumping up on the bed or the door creaking open.
Really miss him


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Morning, you and family have given Tom a second chance of a happy loving forever home. That itself is commendable. You and your wife have done your best, even went for second opinion. 
We have searched for answers to Benji's Peri pseudo nephretic cysts and resigned to the fact that it may be an aggressive form of cancer in the end.
There are many knowledgeable members in this PF that may be able to share their experiences and knowledge that could help you. I do wish you and family best of luck with your quest. Veronica


----------



## class2ldn (Jan 13, 2015)

Well I just hope he's at peace now.


----------



## Jennamarie85 (Nov 13, 2019)

So very sorry for your loss my heart breaks for you all. ❤


----------

